# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Arterioveneuze malformatie - Artikel

## Leontien

Een arterioveneuze malformatie (AVM) is een misvorming in het bloedvatstelsel, waarbij er sprake is van een abnormale kortsluiting tussen een slagader en een ader. Normaal voert een slagader onder hoge druk (door de pompwerking van het hart), zuurstofrijk bloed aan, dat via een fijn netwerk van haarvaatjes langs de hersencellen stroomt. Daar wordt de zuurstof afgegeven en vervolgens komt het zuurstofarme bloed via kleine afvoerende vaatjes samen in de grote afvoerende aderen. In dat aderstelsel heerst een lage druk. In een AVM ontbreekt het netwerk van haarvaatjes. Het gevolg is dat er op die plaats een soort kortsluiting bestaat tussen de slagader en de ader, waardoor de hoge druk die in de slagader heerst vrijwel rechtstreeks wordt uitgeoefend op de afvoerende ader.

*Oorzaak*
Verondersteld wordt dat een AVM van de hersenen ontstaat doordat er tijdens de ontwikkeling van het bloedvaatstelsel (waarschijnlijk al vóór de geboorte, in de 2e tot 3e zwangerschapsweek) iets mis gaat. Waardoor dat gebeurt is niet bekend. Een AVM van de hersenen is niet erfelijk.

*Verschijnselen*
Aangezien de vaatwand van een ader niet is gemaakt om een hoge druk te weerstaan, zullen de aders in een AVM op den duur worden uitgerekt. Daardoor ontstaan er verwijdingen van deze vaten en op andere plaatsen vernauwingen. Op die plaatsen ontstaan dan zwakke plekken in de vaatwand, waardoor er uiteindelijk een scheurtje in kan ontstaan. Het gevolg is dan een hersenbloeding. Bloedingen uit een AVM kunnen op iedere leeftijd voorkomen, maar meestal treft het relatief jonge mensen (vaak tussen de 20 en 40 jaar). Deze bloedingen bevinden zich meestal in het hersenweefsel, maar soms ook tussen de hersenvliezen. De gevolgen van de bloeding hangen sterk af van de plaats in de hersenen waar de bloeding zich bevindt en van de uitgebreidheid van de bloeding. Er zijn patiënten die alleen maar (acute) hoofdpijn hebben, maar er kunnen ook verlammingsverschijnselen, bewusteloosheid of epilepsie aanvallen optreden ten gevolgd van de bloeding. Bij ernstige bloedingen kan de patiënt zelfs acuut overlijden. 

*Het stellen van de diagnose*
Wanneer een patiënt met acute verschijnselen wordt opgenomen, zal meestal in eerste instantie een CT-scan (Computer Tomografie) van de hersenen worden gemaakt. Aan de hand van die foto kan dan worden gezien of er een hersenbloeding is opgetreden, en niet zelden kan na injectie van een contrastmiddel in een ader van de arm een sterke verdenking rijzen op de aanwezigheid van een AVM. Het precies aantonen van een AVM is met een gewone CT-scan niet goed mogelijk. Met een MRI gaat het al veel beter, maat het enige onderzoek dat optimale informatie geeft over de aanwezigheid van een AVM is de angiografie. Hierbij wordt via een slangetje dat in de liesslagader wordt opgeschoven (meestal onder plaatselijke verdoving) contrast in het vaatstelsel van de patiënt gespoten, waardoor het mogelijk is om met behulp van Röntgen foto's de hersenvaten af te beelden. Op die manier kan een abnormaal verloop van de bloedvaten van de hersenen worden opgespoord. 

*De behandeling van AVMs van de hersenen*
Behandeling van een AVM van de hersenen is niet altijd noodzakelijk. In bepaalde gevallen (in het bijzonder wanneer de behandeling ten koste zou gaan van belangrijke hersenfuncties) is behandeling zelfs niet wenselijk. Er zijn verschillende factoren die een rol spelen bij de beslissing om al dan niet over te gaan tot behandeling van een hersen AVM. Onder andere zijn dat de gezondheidstoestand en conditie van de patiënt, diens leeftijd, de plaats van de AVM, de grootte van de AVM, het aantal en de plaats en grootte van toe- en afvoerende bloedvaten, de ingeschatte kans op neurologische problemen in de (nabije) toekomst, de risico's van de behandeling, en natuurlijk spelen ook de wensen van de patiënt zelf een rol. Wanneer bijvoorbeeld een AVM pas op gevorderde leeftijd wordt ontdekt, kan het risico van de behandeling groter zijn dan het risico van een bloeding gedurende de rest van het leven van de patiënt. 

De enige definitieve behandeling van een AVM is de totale uitschakeling van de vaatmisvorming. Om dat doel te bereiken staan tegenwoordig verscheidene behandelingstechnieken ter beschikking: 
- Operatieve behandeling. Een groot deel van de AVMs komt in aanmerking voor operatieve behandeling (onder narcose). Daarbij is het de bedoeling om (meestal met behulp van de operatiemicroscoop) de vaat misvorming geheel te verwijderen. Vooral bij patiënten die een bloeding hebben gehad is dit belangrijk, omdat er anders een grote kans bestaat op een herhalingsbloeding. Het voornaamste risico van een operatie aan een AVM is beschadiging van de hersenen. Het opereren aan een AVM is een heel precies werk, en duurt daarom vaak vele uren. Alleen AVMs van een beperkte omvang kunnen geheel worden verwijderd. Grote en diep gelegen AVMs zijn zelden (zonder dat grote risico's moeten worden genomen) operatief te verwijderen. 
- Endovasculaire behandeling (embolisatie). Het principe van deze behandeling is dat via een in de liesslagader ingebracht slangetje, dat tot in de vaatafwijking is opgeschoven, de AVM wordt dichtgeplakt met lijm en/of wordt opgevuld met platina spiraaltjes (Engelse term: coils). Het voordeel van de embolisatie techniek is dat daarbij geen luikje in de schedel hoeft te worden gemaakt, en dat niet aan het hersenweefsel zelf hoeft te worden gemanipuleerd. Een nadeel is echter dat het meestal niet mogelijk is om met behulp van deze techniek de AVM helemaal uit te schakelen. Daarom wordt de embolisatie-techniek vooral gebruikt voor AVMs die te groot zijn of te diep in het hersenweefsel of in te riskante delen van de hersenen liggen om in aanmerking te komen voor operatieve verwijdering. In veel gevallen zal embolisatie in etappes plaatsvinden, waardoor regelmatige controle onderzoeken (angiografie) noodzakelijk zijn. 
- Stereotactische bestraling (LINEAC, Gamma-knife). Het principe van de bestraling van AVMs bestaat hieruit, dat van buitenaf, dus buiten de schedel, vanuit verschillende richtingen dunne bundels stralen op de AVM worden gericht. Dat gebeurt op een zodanige wijze, dat de AVM precies in het brandpunt van de stralenbundels ligt (dus op de plaats waar alle stralen elkaar kruisen). De stralen veroorzaken een verdikking van de wand van de bloedvaten van de AVM, waardoor vaatvernauwing optreedt. Ten gevolgde van de vernauwing treedt vertraging van de bloedstroom op. Op den duur ontstaan er bloedstolsels in de AVM, met als gevolg dichtstollen (thromboseren) van de vaatjes. Het kost veel tijd voordat het effect van de bestraling merkbaar is; het duurt 2 tot 4 jaar voordat men het resultaat van de bestraling kan meten. Al die tijd blijft het risico op een herhalingsbloeding bestaan! In het algemeen kan worden gezegd dat hoe kleiner de AVM is, hoe groter de kans op volledige uitschakeling na bestraling. AVMs met een doorsnede die groter is dan 3,5 cm. zijn in principe ongeschikt voor deze vorm van behandeling. Dit heeft te maken met de maximale dikte van de stralingsbundel die kan worden toegepast. Een dikkere stralingsbundel veroorzaakt een onacceptabele verhoging van de stralingsdosis op het omgevende (gezonde) hersenweefsel. 
- Combinatiebehandeling. Door gebruik te maken van een combinatie van de hierboven beschreven technieken is het tegenwoordig mogelijk om AVMs die vroeger onbehandelbaar en "inoperabel" waren, alsnog uit te schakelen. De embolisatie techniek is daarbij primair gericht op het zo klein mogelijk maken van de AVM, en op het verminderen van de bloedstroom door de vaatafwijking. Hierdoor kan een voorheen inoperabel AVM worden verkleind tot een operabele afwijking, en een te groot AVM (boven de 3,5 cm. doorsnede) worden gereduceerd tot een vaatkluwen die klein genoeg is om bestraald te worden. 

Welke behandeling wordt gekozen hangt steeds af van de individuele situatie van de patiënt. Het is belangrijk om zich te realiseren dat het lang niet altijd mogelijk is, maar ook niet altijd noodzakelijk is, om de AVM helemaal te verwijderen of uit te schakelen. Helaas wordt in de praktijk nogal eens gezien dat gedeeltelijk uitgeschakelde AVMs na verloop van tijd weer groter worden, waarschijnlijk omdat zich weer nieuwe kanaaltjes vormen waarlangs de bloedstroom gaat plaatsvinden. De keuze van de juiste/beste behandeling is steeds weer "maatwerk" waarover het behandelteam van neurochirurgen, neuroradiologen en radiotherapeuten zal moeten beslissen. Op voorhand is nooit met zekerheid te zeggen of de behandeling zal slagen. 


Bron: nvvn.org

----------

